# And the frustration sets in again. Could use some advice.



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey, I'm Mac! I'm a visual artist 28 years old struggling to 'really' find my type for the past few years. I've tested as INFJ and INFP anytime I take the "16 types test" it's about half and half INFJ/INFP. However I've ALWAYS got INFj on Socionics which as I understand it is an INFP for the MBTI. Also, I've quite literally always got 5w4 with only a few times getting 4w5 on the Eneeagram. I've been watching videos/reading articles on both of the types. Even had someone on here "more in the Socionics realm I'm assuming" type me (by looking at my face!?) as INFp(Socionics)/INFJ(MBTI) with the so-called Archetype Sergei Yesenin. I'm curious to know if that Archetype holds weight, and from what I read, it basically looked like an INFJ/INFP Hybrid "for lack of being more knowledgeable" though I could be wrong and probably am. 

One of the main things that has been bothering me is a few of the stereotypes for either or type. I've heard so many 'typical-traits' for both that I know I can no longer be objective in figuring it out on my own as much as I'd like to. I've also read/watched things where they basically say its next to impossible if not fully impossible to be a INFP 5w4.... I've always got 5w4 as I said before. 

Unfortunately, I'm very Idealistic and incredibly self critical, perfectionistic and a generally all around artistic person (Which I've seen used to describe both types...). I can usually take criticism well now (I didn't always though, I was told I was too sensitive many times in school growing up.) but depending on what is about. But if it's about something like my artwork I'll usually get defensive
unless the person actually knows what they're talking about and not being condescending. Most of the time if someone criticizes the way I look (I have huge stretched ears and covered in tattoos) I'll usually just brush it off or laugh as I feel bad for them being worried about something so petty they doesn't really involve them and then move on.

I'll give you an example of when I get defensive and how I've responded... 

Someone left a comment like this on a page I post my artwork on ( I had done a hyper-realistic drawing of my sisters cat for this example. But I do a lot of surrealism and impressionistic art as well as photo and hyper-realism. )- 

*Random person*: "Hyper-realism isn't really art. I don't see how all of you consider this artwork, I could just take a picture and have this!"

*I was really angry but I responded this way*: Taking a picture with your cell phone is not going to be anywhere near as inspiring if you just took a picture of the cat and posted the picture. The art is in the awe a hyper realistic piece invokes in the viewer, it doesn't have to be you're niche but totally disregarding it as art would be the same as disregarding a mathematician that is so good they're faster than or just as fast as a computer. The art is in the artists passion, dedication and patients. Looking at hyper-realism is intended to inspire wonder, and curiosity. To imagine how many hours of their life and countless drawings they've done before to get to the level they're at now! Being able to provide an piece where the image as a 'whole' is a focal point. Everything is in focus and has been given the same amount of special attention. Please feel free to down-vote my artwork, but do not tell me what is and isn't art. There's a difference to critiquing someones art and being an ass." 

Alright well I think that's all I'll write for now, sorry it's so long. But if you have any insights/advice I'd love to hear it! I'm fairly well versed in the functions and know why this may 'seem' obvious if you know them, I'm claiming INFP/INFj 5w4 for now but maybe you can provide some insight. Thanks and sorry again for this being so long winded.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

I also took Entropic's / Jinsei's scenario questionnaire to help some as well. The questions are on the first page, The link is to the page with my response/answers. Hopefully reading that along with this will help since I only gave one example. Either way thanks for taking the time to read all this!

Here is the link to the page that has my response to the questionnaire http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/505602-short-effective-scenario-questionnaire-2-0-self-type-11.html I'm thinking INFP fits really well after going back and looking at the answers I gave, but If you don't feel free to tell me!


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

I think INFP is the right fit for your answers. Unfortunately, intuitives tend to get unclear results on J/P dichotomy tests because J/P questions tend to focus on Si vs Se, which is less prominent and important for intuitive types. This is especially true if you're an introverted intuitive type because J/P goes by your first extraverted function even though it's not dominant. INFPs are judgers, INFJs are perceivers.

What is really clear to me is Fi-Te. For example:



> I would feel like something reached into my soul and was trying to rip a piece of me off, like a metaphysical limb hanging by a thread of skin. A gut wrenching emptiness trying to creep it's way into me. I would be shaken to the core extremely scared, angery, and heartbroken myself, on top of thinking how they must be feeling. I would instantly forget about everything else and go be with them, to hold them and love them. And tell them I was already cursing the universe for making these situations possible and they wouldn't be able get rid of me that easily. I would try to inspire hope in them but at the same make sure I didn't miss a single second with them even if it meant I had to watch the love of my life wither away in front of me. I'd want them to feel my love and I'd want to feel their presence until the very last moment.


Here we start with basic Fi statement of values--you have a clear opinion about its morality first, not its logic. Then you do the common Fi turning it back on yourself--this is how it makes me feel. This is then projected back onto others (another common Fi trait)--how could others feel differently? Then introverted judging hyperbole ("instantly forget") because of the moral call to action. Then, and only then, do we start in on the Te logic and methods coming out--"cursing the universe" (because it's a call to a general law/principle) and developing a plan for action (both are very common in low-level Te users). 

Now, it's not Se-Ni as we see:


> Once I've heard enough I'll start getting ideas that try to encompass most of if not all the main things they said sacrificing bits and pieces here and there from each suggestion to create an Idea that hits the key notes we were all passionate about if possible. Then I'll wait to see what they say and go from there, if some points are just way to off base to encompass I'll have to let the group know, "I don't know if it'll *make sense* to be "so" all-over-the-place. A lot of times after listening for a long time and discussing situations like this, I'll come up with a completely different Idea that doesn't even hit on anything we originally wanted but is creative and simple but that could potentially allow everyone to express their creativeness.


This is an Ne-Si process--you're flexible and base your decisions on what you've taken in. You have to put the idea out there (Ne) and wait for feedback (Si). The last bit is so exactly what I do as an INxP, it really resonates with me--that's auxiliary Ne there--we look for what's really being said and we have to put those ideas out there.

On the Enneagram--remember that there's not a direct association. Yes, 4w5 is a very common type for INFPs, I have a very good INFP friend who's 9w1 and another who's 6w5 (phobic). 4 seems to be associated with Fi and then introversion more generally (I know a 4w5 INTP). 5 is associated with intuition generally, and Ti in particular, but I think a lot of high level Ne users seek out knowledge out of fear and 5w4 should not be taken as a point against INFP. INFJ seems to be associated with 2 (Fe generally) and 9 (IxFx), but I'm watching Merlin right now, and the title character is INFJ 8w9.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

TyranAmiros said:


> On the Enneagram--remember that there's not a direct association. Yes, 4w5 is a very common type for INFPs, I have a very good INFP friend who's 9w1 and another who's 6w5 (phobic). 4 seems to be associated with Fi and then introversion more generally (I know a 4w5 INTP). 5 is associated with intuition generally, and Ti in particular, but I think a lot of high level Ne users seek out knowledge out of fear and 5w4 should not be taken as a point against INFP. INFJ seems to be associated with 2 (Fe generally) and 9 (IxFx), but I'm watching Merlin right now, and the title character is INFJ 8w9.


Awesome thank you for the insight I really appreciate it! I can see what you mean with INFP getting the 5w4 as I come up as because of Ne! Gah loved Merlin such a great show!! Love them anti-hero types/underdogs for the win. Hah. Thanks again!


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

I'd have to say INFP as well, I can see myself reacting the exact same way about the "art expert".


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you so much for reading I know it was a lot! Hah I appreciate it, I guess I've really just taken issue when people refer to INFP as 'young souls' that doesn't really make sense to me 'free soul/spirit' I guess but *young* makes it seemingly childish and I typically 'feel' like more of an adult/more serious than most of my friends lol. I know that the stereotype has nothing to really do with it but shit like that gets stuck in my head and I can't ignore it. I'm glad I think i'm getting *closer and closer* to really feeling comfortable with a type so thank you again for the insight!


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm curious to know exactly what you meant by seek out knowledge (out of fear) If you don't mind elaborating on that a little!


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

Mactheknife said:


> I'm curious to know exactly what you meant by seek out knowledge (out of fear) If you don't mind elaborating on that a little!


In the Enneagram, our type depends on what instinctively drives us--Type 5s are motivated by the fear of not knowing. Not knowing what to do, what to say, how to act. So Type 5s separate themselves from the world and observe rather than participate in order to avoid being caught out for their lack of knowledge. As Type 5s become healthier, they learn to use their desire for knowledge as a way of supporting or connecting to others (growth toward Type 2) while if they're unhealthy/stressed, they're pulled toward the avoidance of Type 7. 

As a cognitive function, Ne is a form of perception that draws connections between disparate elements in order to create a pattern out of them that can be used as a frame for understanding the world. Not a single, "this is how the world is" symbol as Ni-users do, but multiple, "one way to think about this is" analogy. 

As an extraverted function, Ne doesn't take anything in--it puts ideas out. Ne users therefore use Si to take in information. But NPs' Si is weak. It's filled with untrustworthy observations and assumptions. It's always shaded by Ne--"well, you could see it that way, but what about this way? Or this one?"--which is why NPs tend to be skeptical and self-critical. We don't trust our perception of the immediate, physical world. 

Thus there's the connection--Ne-users, especially Ne-auxiliaries who don't instinctively use Ne, but are highly conscious of the interplay between Ne and Si, may be afraid of Si. May be afraid that what they "know" to be objectively True is really pure interpretation. INxPs are not afraid of judging--they do that instinctively--but they may fear the basis for making judgments. What right do I have to make these claims--couldn't we just see it in this other light? Maybe he believed he was doing something different? 

This leads back to Enneagram Type 5: I need to know I understand the full picture in order to know if I'm making the right decision, but at the same time I'm scared that we can never know the full picture--my Ne is pushing me to reevaluate the evidence to fit a new frame.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

TyranAmiros said:


> In the Enneagram, our type depends on what instinctively drives us--Type 5s are motivated by the fear of not knowing. Not knowing what to do, what to say, how to act. So Type 5s separate themselves from the world and observe rather than participate in order to avoid being caught out for their lack of knowledge. As Type 5s become healthier, they learn to use their desire for knowledge as a way of supporting or connecting to others (growth toward Type 2) while if they're unhealthy/stressed, they're pulled toward the avoidance of Type 7.
> 
> As a cognitive function, Ne is a form of perception that draws connections between disparate elements in order to create a pattern out of them that can be used as a frame for understanding the world. Not a single, "this is how the world is" symbol as Ni-users do, but multiple, "one way to think about this is" analogy.
> 
> ...


Wow.... Quite literally everything you said sat incredibly well with me. Even the negative aspects I was going through my mind imagining all the countless times I do that daily most of the time lol I mean you could look at this whole post of mine that way.... and then the questioning you to explain it a little more... You have set me at ease, serious big thank you for your in depth response it was awesome! After reading that it would be next to impossible to not 'know' that INFP and type 5 both sit all to damn well with me it's uncanny. I know you're coming at it from a different area but it also showed me some similarities that the INFP/INTP share which was just as interesting to me since I did not know much about the type honestly. So an immensely big and sincere thank you, you've put to ease a great deal of that 'untrustworthy subjective observational fear' I've been dealing with!


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Very Fi.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

Mactheknife said:


> Wow.... Quite literally everything you said sat incredibly well with me. Even the negative aspects I was going through my mind imagining all the countless times I do that daily most of the time lol I mean you could look at this whole post of mine that way.... and then the questioning you to explain it a little more... You have set me at ease, serious big thank you for your in depth response it was awesome! After reading that it would be next to impossible to not 'know' that INFP and type 5 both sit all to damn well with me it's uncanny. I know you're coming at it from a different area but it also showed me some similarities that the INFP/INTP share which was just as interesting to me since I did not know much about the type honestly. So an immensely big and sincere thank you, you've put to ease a great deal of that 'untrustworthy subjective observational fear' I've been dealing with!


No problem--it's all about self-discovery! INFP is perhaps one of the most misunderstood types out there, especially in terms of how they project emotion and relate to others. 

It's interesting you brought up INTP vs INFP, because I get into a lot of debates on this topic. I actually think the two types get along better than most theories give them credit for. Maybe I'm just generalizing from my experience, but as long as the INTP recognizes the sincerity of the INFP and the INFP recognizes the systematization of the INTP, the two types really bond over shared Ne-Si. There's a great similarity in how they perceive and reflect on ideas, and the types share a willingness to discard traditional frameworks and a love of playing with novel ideas. As you said, both INFPs and INTPs love getting at what's really at stake rather than dealing with superficial issues, and are willing to propose ideas (though more complete and with more hesitation than our ENP cousins) that don't simply merge together perspectives but come at problems from a whole new light.

Still, the fact that INFPs are the type most likely to doubt _any_ form of categorization/boxing of people into types in general while INTPs are the type most likely to believe in it explains the relationship between the two types perfectly. We're both using Ne to project our Fi/Ti judgments out to the world, but Ti's going "It's the same. Nothing ever really changes" while Fi goes "It's different. No two cases are ever identical". This is where the two push each other. The INTP seeks to make things similar and shed new light on the problem based on an analogous situation; the INFP seeks to differentiate and shed new light on the problem by contrasting it to what has come before. Sometimes the INTP falls into viewing the INFP as credulous or naïve--didn't they learn from the last time? The INFP similarly tends views the INTP as simplistic or cynical--do they really think the answer is so simple? 

And the truth is that this is because INFPs generally don't see the Ti and INTPs don't see the Fi--that's what introverted functions are all about. The complexities of introverted judging (Ti/Fi) are often lost in discussion. INxPs tend to put their Ti/Fi into words when writing better than in conversation (let's just say we edit in our heads and hate not being able to rewrite). I'm convinced that's why so many INxPs are on the internet blogging and conversing: the ability to reflect without the immediacy of a conversation is intuitively appealing. I know for my part reading works (especially philosophy) by INFP authors, listening to music by INFP composers, and viewing art by INFP artists has taught me so much about how Fi works.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

emberfly said:


> Very Fi.


Lol I can't look at your picture without cracking up that shits awesome

Also, Thanks for the input!


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

TyranAmiros said:


> No problem--it's all about self-discovery! INFP is perhaps one of the most misunderstood types out there, especially in terms of how they project emotion and relate to others.
> 
> It's interesting you brought up INTP vs INFP, because I get into a lot of debates on this topic. I actually think the two types get along better than most theories give them credit for. Maybe I'm just generalizing from my experience, but as long as the INTP recognizes the sincerity of the INFP and the INFP recognizes the systematization of the INTP, the two types really bond over shared Ne-Si. There's a great similarity in how they perceive and reflect on ideas, and the types share a willingness to discard traditional frameworks and a love of playing with novel ideas. As you said, both INFPs and INTPs love getting at what's really at stake rather than dealing with superficial issues, and are willing to propose ideas (though more complete and with more hesitation than our ENP cousins) that don't simply merge together perspectives but come at problems from a whole new light.
> 
> ...


Agreed! I do tend think ehhhhhh somethings got to be different nothings THAT perfect. But I enjoy when someone can try to explain to me how close to if not that it is actually perfect *at least for them*. I'll usually take that in and try to accept it for a fact, then out of no where something slaps me in the metaphysical face! Oh whats that? Oh it can't be perfect 'What if "this" were to take place beforehand ect. Things like that, my sister has tested as INTP we get a long great 90% of the time and the only time we really don't is.... well looking back now I was being overly emotionally invested in my point of view, but even then I'd come back and say "Ughhhhh.... Maybe I'm wrong, proceed." And that's my way of saying "I'm sorry I was wrong and hated it because I felt that I was right to the core." 

I think she understands me really well too though considering we grew up together but saw my struggle as her older brother trying to convince my parents namely my father, I would hate every single day of my life if I became an engineer(he pushed that on me so hard it was insane my entire life) because I was naturally gifted in art and music so he surmised I should LOVE math! lol Anyway, yeah she saw me struggle for basically 25 years I attempted to 'be' a lot of things because they wouldn't pay for art school and whatnot. I've literally done everything from being a CNA to going through a police academy and trying to join the military. 

Thankfully none of them worked out and they came to accept I was just going to be a starving artist but enjoy every moment of my life as one! Kinda went into all that because of what you said about INFP and INTP really loving and wanting to get down to whats Really at stake. And even my sister would agree what was at stake may have been emotionally driven but wasn't wrong! I'd be a terrible engineer or doctor... Because it's not what I'd enjoy even a moment doing let alone spending years and gathering debt to learn about something that I didn't have any interest in. That doesn't seem logical to me in a million ways. 

And being able to systematize and organize the way you can naturally as an INTP blows my mind and makes me jealous hah I wish I do a quarter of that. I think some of the best theories/concepts and ideas could come from trying to mesh the sincerity of an INFPs ideas along side the systematization and empirical qualities of an INTPs concepts. Crazy amount of ways that could cultivate into something insanely creative, new and potentially air tight given the two types are passionate about the same thing!

Also wow yeah I just watched some random video of a girl claiming to be INFJ talking about how to 'deal' with INFPs. She bassicaly made it seem like we run around crying when we see someone swat a fly...wtf where are these stereotypes coming from the stuff shes referring to as things ever INFP does is WAY to specific and lacking of context it blew my mind. I was a little pissed at first won't lie lol But I didn't cry in a corner or develop a stomach ulcer over it lol There are so many misconceptions on INFP it made it hard for me to *admit * to myself/ let go in a way that I am INFP. A lot of the stereotypes are kinda bullshiz.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

Mactheknife said:


> Agreed! I do tend think ehhhhhh somethings got to be different nothings THAT perfect. But I enjoy when someone can try to explain to me how close to if not that it is actually perfect *at least for them*. I'll usually take that in and try to accept it for a fact, then out of no where something slaps me in the metaphysical face! Oh whats that? Oh it can't be perfect 'What if "this" were to take place beforehand ect. Things like that, my sister has tested as INTP we get a long great 90% of the time and the only time we really don't is.... well looking back now I was being overly emotionally invested in my point of view, but even then I'd come back and say "Ughhhhh.... Maybe I'm wrong, proceed." And that's my way of saying "I'm sorry I was wrong and hated it because I felt that I was right to the core."
> 
> I think she understands me really well too though considering we grew up together but saw my struggle as her older brother trying to convince my parents namely my father, I would hate every single day of my life if I became an engineer(he pushed that on me so hard it was insane my entire life) because I was naturally gifted in art and music so he surmised I should LOVE math! lol Anyway, yeah she saw me struggle for basically 25 years I attempted to 'be' a lot of things because they wouldn't pay for art school and whatnot. I've literally done everything from being a CNA to going through a police academy and trying to join the military.
> 
> ...


This is a great response--and very INFP (if there was still any doubt). I just had to comment on the last paragraph because, well, you hit the nail on the head. If anything, INFPs tend to underplay their emotional responses because _feeling is introverted_. Just look at INFP protagonists like Anne Shirley of Anne of Green Gables, Eric Foreman from That 70s Show, or Daria from the cartoon. Part of what I look for in typing for Fi-dominants is something like, "I tend not to show my emotion well. I don't always know how to express exactly what I'm feeling." I know I'm interacting with an Fi-dominant (like my mother) when I cross that moral boundary and she goes cold--it's that rock-solid conviction of being right at the heart of every IxFP.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

TyranAmiros said:


> This is a great response--and very INFP (if there was still any doubt). I just had to comment on the last paragraph because, well, you hit the nail on the head. If anything, INFPs tend to underplay their emotional responses because _feeling is introverted_. Just look at INFP protagonists like Anne Shirley of Anne of Green Gables, Eric Foreman from That 70s Show, or Daria from the cartoon. Part of what I look for in typing for Fi-dominants is something like, "I tend not to show my emotion well. I don't always know how to express exactly what I'm feeling." I know I'm interacting with an Fi-dominant (like my mother) when I cross that moral boundary and she goes cold--it's that rock-solid conviction of being right at the heart of every IxFP.


Haha Thanks! It was from the 'heartbrain area lol' But in all seriousness, I've also worked on my Fi and emotional baggage for a very long time without knowing it. I was called pussy, overly sensitive ect but it was only when some one challenged me without backing it with a factual point or emotional even. I admire people who can have that cold conviction even if I personally don't agree! It may frustrate me at first but eventually I'll say to myself, that was pretty awesome how they stood their ground, mad respect. Unless of course their stubbornness is hurting someone ect. But yeah I re-read the response super INFP hah well feels good to be home so to speak  I think a lot of the misconceptions about INFP or Fi in GENERAL the more I research is that well here's a thought I've come too (from my point of view) Fi is an Intrinsic view of whats valuable, That value can sprout into emotion but at first it's as emotionless as Ti, The difference is merely Objectiveness*Ti, Subjective *Fi. But here is another fun thought I have branching off this that probably has many holes to some people lol " We've come to assume Ti is more trustworthy or accurate than we do Fi. But, in coming to this 'assumption' you've in fact weaved it through Fi to get there." Hahaha Idk was just a fun thought. I really enjoy coming up with little phrases/ideas like that, I don't really care that someone could then say well 'I came to that conclusion based on my assumption with Fi in which I'm assuming that they're using Fi to then subjectively assume through it that Ti is the more logical and accurate choice.' Hah Now I'm arguing with myself I'll stop there.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

@Mactheknife first of thanks for trying my scenario test and sorry it took me till now to respond. Initially I was ambiguous between Ti/Fe and Fi/Te and thought I might be getting some Ti out of scenarios 3 and 4 but the choices you made could very well be influenced by Fi. Looking back at your answers and what you wrote in this forum, I would agree Fi/Te. Also the very last image scenario seemed very Ne / Si driven. Subjective Si impressions on what you were sensing as well as clear Ne driven imaginative possibility generation. ie: I thought about this possibility, and then this possibility, and then this...

I would agree with everyone else, INFP seems to really fit.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

Jinsei said:


> @Mactheknife first of thanks for trying my scenario test and sorry it took me till now to respond. Initially I was ambiguous between Ti/Fe and Fi/Te and thought I might be getting some Ti out of scenarios 3 and 4 but the choices you made could very well be influenced by Fi. Looking back at your answers and what you wrote in this forum, I would agree Fi/Te. Also the very last image scenario seemed very Ne / Si driven. Subjective Si impressions on what you were sensing as well as clear Ne driven imaginative possibility generation. ie: I thought about this possibility, and then this possibility, and then this...
> 
> I would agree with everyone else, INFP seems to really fit.


Thank you very much! You're questionnaire was very helpful in discern things logically for me in a more focused light so to speak. Also thank you for responding really appreciate it!

I think with scenario 3 It was probably that I more naturally use my Fi/Te to get a basic 'goal' that 'I' personally want to achieve through solving the problem, but then in contrast after that I've developed enough "Ti" <-- (possibly) to try and take a "somewhat" objectiveISH stance on my Fi/Te extrapolation, and use it to try and weed out any doubt by critiquing myself with Ti or Ni in an skewed yet objective way. That will still seem a bit off to someone who is naturally accustomed to using Ti/fe ect.

IDK, I'm still "new" to this enough to be humble and admit there's a good possibility I'm wrong haha But willing to understand! So Thank you again for the reply!


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Mactheknife said:


> Thank you very much! You're questionnaire was very helpful in discern things logically for me in a more focused light so to speak. Also thank you for responding really appreciate it!
> 
> I think with scenario 3 It was probably that I more naturally use my Fi/Te to get a basic 'goal' that 'I' personally want to achieve through solving the problem, but then in contrast after that I've developed enough "Ti" <-- (possibly) to try and take a "somewhat" objectiveISH stance on my Fi/Te extrapolation, and use it to try and weed out any doubt by critiquing myself with Ti or Ni in an skewed yet objective way. That will still seem a bit off to someone who is naturally accustomed to using Ti/fe ect.
> 
> IDK, I'm still "new" to this enough to be humble and admit there's a good possibility I'm wrong haha But willing to understand! So Thank you again for the reply!


Yeah, as I mentioned in the key... I think Scenario 3 is turning into a much better discernment of introversion vs extroversion... ie: what primary function or even primary / tertiary connection is heavily influencing the decision. Scenario 4 seems to be a bit clearer indication of T type and even N influence on the logical process. Really glad it was able to help clarify things for you! That is exactly what I was hoping to accomplish for people when I created it. That compliment really means a lot to me.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

Jinsei said:


> Yeah, as I mentioned in the key... I think Scenario 3 is turning into a much better discernment of introversion vs extroversion... ie: what primary function or even primary / tertiary connection is heavily influencing the decision. Scenario 4 seems to be a bit clearer indication of T type and even N influence on the logical process. Really glad it was able to help clarify things for you! That is exactly what I was hoping to accomplish for people when I created it. That compliment really means a lot to me.


Credit where credit is due! The questionnaire really is a great tool espcailly for someone like an INFP I would say. It really points at the way you're think/feeling for lack of a better word I almost hate to use the word 'feeling' because it's not always an emotional decision in terms of how most people would associate the word 'feeling'. It's just very subjective lol also I think another major part of me having my personal "Oh damn, aha! moment" was discerning the basic root differences between Ni vs Ne. I am definitely with out a doubt an Ne user and it's laughable that I ever scored INFJ on something lol I was obviously being way to subjective about myself which I feel may be notorious for Fi/Ne types. Making it things like this seem silly to some people but it will stop someone like me my tracks hardcore. I've come to just think of Ni as an Implosion of ideas/concepts to a single focal point. And Ne as an Explosion extrapolating from a single point into various ideas/concepts. Which as you pointed out I was OBVIOUSLY strongly doing with the 7th scenario along with some Si.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

Jinsei said:


> @_Mactheknife_ first of thanks for trying my scenario test and sorry it took me till now to respond. Initially I was ambiguous between Ti/Fe and Fi/Te and thought I might be getting some Ti out of scenarios 3 and 4 but the choices you made could very well be influenced by Fi.



I'm looking at this thread, thanks to @Mactheknife, and I have to say that when I read what you were looking for in those scenarios, (Ti vs. Te) I felt you were missing it. I personally thought those questions were more about the perceiving functions rather than judging functions. Both were more about how one approaches research, and research tends to be more of a perceiving thing--problem solving. The execution of the solution would be what to do at the end, but that wasn't the point of the scenarios as I read them. That's my take.


----------

